# For those interested... DCCA catfish and crappie tournament



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Our first tourney will be a catfish and crappie deal held at Rocky Fork Lake March 22 9am-4pm(daytime) We will payout to Best weight/6 catfish, Best weight 12 crappie, Big Cat, and Big Crappie. We did this to try to get more people out this early in the year. For more info. or questions Call Dan Caudill at 614-496-5802 or visit our website at www.deercreekcatfish.com

You do not have to fish for both, but you can. It is a $15.00 entry per person. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

for the upcoming March 22 catfish/crappie tournament at Rocky Fork Lake. We've decided to reduce the weigh-in limit for crappie from 25 to 12. This will do two things... make it easier to keep them alive and make it easier to target both species.

Just got off the phone with Tanner Tabor of Outdoor Promotions. They run the Cabela's King Kat, Crappie USA, and Crappiethon USA events. He said he would mail me some door prizes for the tourney.


----------

